# Is there a way to make your villagers keep wearing the clothing you give?



## Bluebellie (Apr 16, 2020)

I gave nan a cute outfit and she’s not wearing it anymore!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 16, 2020)

When you gift a villager enough outfits, you start seeing them in their wardrobe item when you look at it in their house. Maybe there's a limit to it and when you reach it their default outfits get removed? Otherwise you can only go to Isabelle to get their custom designed outfits removed, I don't think talking to her about outfits would make them remove one of their default outfits...


----------



## poison_mutton (Apr 16, 2020)

I don’t think there’s a way to keep them from changing, but they will probably change back into the clothes you gave them eventually. They keep what you give them, even if they aren’t currently wearing it, and in the case of my villagers, they change back and forth often.


----------



## spacedog (Apr 16, 2020)

poison_mutton said:


> I don’t think there’s a way to keep them from changing, but they will probably change back into the clothes you gave them eventually. They keep what you give them, even if they aren’t currently wearing it, and in the case of my villagers, they change back and forth often.


yeah this is the same with my villagers. they like to switch between default and the clothes i gifted them every now and then


----------



## Venn (Apr 16, 2020)

Sprinkle switches all the time. She normally wear this gray snowflake pattern sweatshirt and I gifted her a blue snowflake sweatshirt I randomly got. I usually see her wear both.


----------



## Fey (Apr 16, 2020)

As others have said, they’ll keep swapping between their original clothes and outfits you’ve given them. 

From my experience though, they wear the gifted clothes much more frequently. I’ll see them wear my present for several days, then change into their default for a few hour and back again soon after.


----------



## nammie (Apr 16, 2020)

I think it also depends on if the villager likes the clothes. I've gifted my villagers multiple shirts, and I can tell they def have a preference for some over others. Meanwhile ketchup removes everything I give her after like 1 day lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone! She’s back to wearing it! I’ve never seen nan so cute before! She’s definitely my new favorite.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 16, 2020)

She'll wear it again. Mine cycle through their original clothing and the outfits I've given them.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 16, 2020)

they have to do laundry eventually... gift them enough for every day of the week lol

oh and i could have sworn imbri was a daymare not a nightmare


----------

